# Naginata shiai



## futabachan (Jun 19, 2009)

Here I am, losing in the semifinals at the GNYNF naginata tournament in March:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/video/video.php?v=1129270547186&subj=1089871587


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2009)

Can't view I do not belong to facebook.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 19, 2009)

cool, nice work making it to the semis!

i've always thought naginata was a really cool weapon.

jf


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for sharing! Lots of lower leg cuts.


----------



## futabachan (Jun 19, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Cool! Thanks for sharing! Lots of lower leg cuts.



_Sune uchi_ (which is what we call lower leg cuts) accounts for 75-80% of the points that get scored in competition.  You'll notice that both of the points Kaori takes off me are to _sune_.  

You'll also notice that I've got the range completely wrong, which is why I don't get any flags for my attacks that get through.  You're supposed to cut with the _mono uchi_, near the curve of the blade, and not down near the tape.

I'll try to get the video onto somewhere else for the benefit of non-FB people.


----------



## Ironcrane (Jul 5, 2009)

That was fun to watch. I think I may have to look for some more Naginata work after seeing that.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice, better luck next time.


----------

